# Bella Dulce Havanese - Experience?



## Brooklyn

We're getting ready to add a second Havanese (hopefully) early next year and are in contact with Bella Dulce Havanese.

Bella Dulce Havana Silk Dogs

This time around, I'm really specific in what I'm looking for in an adult dog and breeder and Bella Dulce Havanese seems great so far.

They do all the health tests, and I think that they seem to be working with Starborn Havanese (some of their dogs and pups are sired by Starboard dogs) is a great sign as well.

I was looking for reviews on them online, but couldn't find anything. Does anyone hear know of them or have a pup from them?

I'd love to hear it, as I still have a couple concerns!

Thanks so much.


----------



## krandall

Brooklyn said:


> We're getting ready to add a second Havanese (hopefully) early next year and are in contact with Bella Dulce Havanese.
> 
> Bella Dulce Havana Silk Dogs
> 
> This time around, I'm really specific in what I'm looking for in an adult dog and breeder and Bella Dulce Havanese seems great so far.
> 
> They do all the health tests, and I think that they seem to be working with Starborn Havanese (some of their dogs and pups are sired by Starboard dogs) is a great sign as well.
> 
> I was looking for reviews on them online, but couldn't find anything. Does anyone hear know of them or have a pup from them?
> 
> I'd love to hear it, as I still have a couple concerns!
> 
> Thanks so much.


Jackie is a really nice person, and breeds to a high standard. The Kings wouldn't allow her to use their studs if they didn't approve of her breeding practices.

Just be aware that she breeds BOTH (non-AKC) Havanese Silk Dogs as well as AKC Havanese. There is absolutely nothing wrong with this. Genetically, the dogs are identical. It's just a matter of which organization they are registered with. If you are looking for a pet, it really doesn't matter... A neutered/spayed non-AKC dog can compete in anything in AKC EXCEPT conformation.

If you are looking for a dog to show in the breed ring, make sure you know what you are getting. There ARE shows for Havana Silk Dogs, both through their own registry and through ICKC. But they aren't as common as AKC shows. (though they are also more relaxed and less competitive than AKC, which appeals to many people just getting into showing!)

But the bottom line is, in terms of the quality of her dogs and the way she raises her puppies, Jackie is great!


----------



## Brooklyn

Thanks so much for your reply.
That's what I thought - regarding Starborn, I just want to confirm that we're making the right the decision.

I still have a couple concerns about her and just send you a private message.


----------

